Ask HN: What was your first job? - Kevin_S
======
oblib
Shining shoes in bars on 7th St in Rockford, IL when I was about 9-10 years
old. 25¢ per shine (that's pretty much one of the most dangerous places to
hang out or live in the US now.)

When I was 14 I moved to Hollywood, CA to live with my father and started
learning how to build custom cars. Clients included Elvis Presley, Dick Clark,
George Barris, Batman (I helped restore some "Batmobiles" at Barris's shop),
and many others you may have heard of. I did that for about 16 years before
learning to code. It was actually very good prep for that too. Reading Steve
Jobs analogy of software as tools helped a lot with that.

------
RightMillennial
Part-time picking strawberries at a local farm at the age of 16. You were paid
by the pound and I made ~$8.00/hr.

------
jmnicolas
Waking at 3 in the night to go put pet food on shelves in a supermarket.

I can't say I miss it ;-)

------
zafka
Student janitor at a parochial school - Age 14 ~ $2.00/hr

